# Tailing loops no more.....Thanks Steve Soule



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a pretty decent cast but I would get tailing loops here and there. I tried to self diagnose my casting short comings ( from youtube and recording myself), but I just couldn't get my cast to roll out beautifully. What do you do? Call a casting instructor. I contacted Steve Soule 281-352-6289 and within a handful of casts, problem solved. I highly recommend Steve, he is very knowledgable and a nice guy. Its amazing what a casting instructor can do........


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*A-men brotha!*

I'm still shocked to see how many people would rather thrash themselves into a frenzy than invest $$.$$ in a casting lesson from a well qualified instructor.


----------



## bhoffmaster (Dec 4, 2014)

You say your tailing loop was fixed easily......but you failed to mention what you were going wrong. Is it a secret?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Laguna Freak said:


> I'm still shocked to see how many people would rather thrash themselves into a frenzy than invest $$.$$ in a casting lesson from a well qualified instructor.


I figure even as good as they are, golfers like Phil Mickelson have swing coaches, so why shouldn't a so-so flycaster like me have someone work with me on my technique?


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

bhoffmaster said:


> You say your tailing loop was fixed easily......but you failed to mention what you were going wrong. Is it a secret?


There is one, and only one thing that causes a tailing loop..... A concave rod tip path. The difficult part in diagnosing is that there a numerous ways to make that happen during the casting stroke. If you find yourself casting tailing loops. Give me a shout and I can probably identify and show you the corrections in short order.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Steve, I left a message for you today. The wife and I would like to book a day as a Christmas present to her.

Mike


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

bhoffmaster said:


> You say your tailing loop was fixed easily......but you failed to mention what you were going wrong. Is it a secret?


No secret. For me, my problem was not coming back far enough on my backcast. Steve pointed it out right away. I think a lesson it was $50 or $60 for an hour, but dont quote me on that.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

shallowist said:


> There is one, and only one thing that causes a tailing loop..... A concave rod tip path. The difficult part in diagnosing is that there a numerous ways to make that happen during the casting stroke. If you find yourself casting tailing loops. Give me a shout and I can probably identify and show you the corrections in short order.


I agree. Pretend there is a paint brush attached to the end of your rod and your painting a ceiling with it....you want to paint a flat ceiling, not the ceiling of an igloo. I learned that from the great Joe Robinson many moons ago.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

salty_waders said:


> I agree. Pretend there is a paint brush attached to the end of your rod and your painting a ceiling with it....you want to paint a flat ceiling, not the ceiling of an igloo. I learned that from the great Joe Robinson many moons ago.


I like that explanation.


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

salty_waders said:


> I agree. Pretend there is a paint brush attached to the end of your rod and your painting a ceiling with it....you want to paint a flat ceiling, not the ceiling of an igloo. I learned that from the great Joe Robinson many moons ago.


Just for clarification painting the ceiling of an igloo path will not cause a tailing loop. The igloo path will cause an open loop. It is the bowl shape tip path that causes tailing loops. The fun part is determining what causes the dip below the straight line path.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

My Spot said:


> Just for clarification painting the ceiling of an igloo path will not cause a tailing loop. The igloo path will cause an open loop. It is the bowl shape tip path that causes tailing loops. The fun part is determining what causes the dip below the straight line path.


This is true...thanks for the clarification, but quite often when they concentrate on "painting a flat ceiling" the tailing loop goes away (along with the open loop). Regards, Jeff


----------



## rayreds (May 7, 2013)

Steve where are you located??


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

League city. Several good parks in the area. I went to Rob's house and don't mind meeting other places as I end up doing a lot of driving around the Houston area.


----------



## rayreds (May 7, 2013)

Im in San Antonio may have to wait ON THE TRAVEL ThanksðŸ˜€


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Rayreds,

If you're in San Antonio, give Bob Logan a call http://www.flycastinglesson.com/ .

Bob used to be here in Katy, but moved down I-10. He's a great guy and an excellent instructor. I used him myself to straighten out a few kinks in my casting when I first moved back home to Texas. Tell him I sent you.

Michael Quigley
Saltwater Outings Chair
Texas FlyFishers


----------

